# Tesiyi batteries



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/5/19)

So is the Tesiyi batteries any good?
Want some new batteries for the mech. Firstly I currently run that choc batteries or 30q's in the mech as I build coils at 0.6 - 0.9ohms so not really a problem.
I can get Sony Vtc4 for R79(2100mah)
But now I see this Tesiyi 3000mah high drain 35A for R99
Highest or should I say lowest build that I will ever do is maybe 0.3-0.4ohm, just seem the 3000mah of the Tesiyi will last longer


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> So is the Tesiyi batteries any good?
> Want some new batteries for the mech. Firstly I currently run that choc batteries or 30q's in the mech as I build coils at 0.6 - 0.9ohms so not really a problem.
> I can get Sony Vtc4 for R79(2100mah)
> But now I see this Tesiyi 3000mah high drain 35A for R99
> Highest or should I say lowest build that I will ever do is maybe 0.3-0.4ohm, just seem the 3000mah of the Tesiyi will last longer



The Tesiyi's are only rated @ 25A by Mooch, there isn't any 18650 battery rated 35A.

That being said, i have 4 Tesiyi Batteries that i have been using for almost a year on my Mech's and have not had a single issue with them, with your builds you'll be very safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Tesiyi's are only rated @ 25A by Mooch, there isn't any 18650 battery rated 35A.
> 
> That being said, i have 4 Tesiyi Batteries that i have been using for almost a year on my Mech's and have not had a single issue with them, with your builds you'll be very safe


Thanks, so its a better buy than the Sony? For the more mah offcourse. Was just scared its bad quality and will be fading after a few cycles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random264 (22/5/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme, most of these Chinese batteries that are rated 35 amps and above are rated on max pulse rating. Also watch out for the vtc batteries, I believe there was a Chinese company making knock offs and labeling them as , so Sony vtc. So just double check with the retailer that they're original.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

